# Ready to go back to school?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm most definitely not.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

not ready to go back to doing work, but I am hoping to take a run and being more open socially.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

ermmmmmmm no not really *sigh*


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

nooooo i still dont hav a job i need money i reallly neeed it


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

Nope. I'm feeling horribly depressed as all of my friends are leaving to go back to school and I'll be doing the same. This break was really fun besides New Years, and I'm going to have no social life until spring break. Can't ****ing wait to be back at school...


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I am so ready. I need to get away from home; the parents are driving me up the wall. And I have virtually no friends here at home, and quite a few at school, so it will be good to go back.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I commute to college so things won't really change much when classes start again. 

Although right now I can either stay up really late to avoid my parents, or get up early and enjoy a quiet house with my parents at work. Once classes start again I'll have very little alone time at home.

So I guess, I am not ready.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

lyssado707 said:


> ermmmmmmm no not really *sigh*


i wish i lived in humboldt county


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Actually, yes. when I think about it for a second time, that involves rational thought.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Ahh at least you guys are enrolled. I gotta inquire first for about being a mature student. I still need high school credits.

I'm not ready but I'm going to go anyways. Step by step... step by step... step by step... If I try to plan ahead too far into the future I get anxious. I figured there is no point trying to plan so many steps ahead (thoughts like what about the dreaded cafeteria? presenting? a crowded bus?). Being overloaded of thoughts is not good especially when you are trying to read the future, it just doesn't work. So my plan is step by step.

The first step is making a phone call and inquiring on how to go abouts enrolling or any other inquiries.

Second step is actually going there.

And that is it. No more thoughts. If I start thinking about other problems or "steps", I'll get overwhelmed.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Im ready to go back because this is my last semester at the Community College. Only thing I am dreading is my Public Speaking class.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Actually, yeah. I've started talking to some people online that go to my school but I've never met, I really want to actually meet them (madness!). 

But I still have two weeks left of vacation.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

It would be nice to have just one more week, but school starts Wednesday, so I'm trying to psych myself up a bit.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Noooooo, I need to turn my sleeping habits back to normal. D:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

One more day. So not enough. I do not want to gooo.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Amaryis92 said:


> Noooooo, I need to turn my sleeping habits back to normal. D:


I woke up at 12:05 *a.m.* today :no


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not ready but in some way I'm expecting for it because there is a girl in class who I like (thought I haven't talked with her)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Actually, yes. when I think about it for a second time, that involves rational thought.


correction: Rational thought is not taking away the truth of what I have to deal with. And there are many reasons I don't want to go, but I will anyway.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Not ready at all. The last few weeks before Christmas were the worst of the autumn semester. :no

Gotta be positive, gotta be positive..


----------



## hichews (Sep 13, 2008)

Noooooooo! Don't even mention it!

My winter break just disappeared right before my eyes. I will dread dread dread going back to school.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, tomorrow is the day for me. Feeling a tad bit excited yet filled with uncertainty.


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm ready to return. I enjoy school as long as I don't have to worry about giving presentations.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Back to college on Tuesday and I'm dreading it. I was really enjoying my break... As well as all the social problems, it's excruciatingly boring most of the time. The only hope is that there will be new people with the classes changing around after the first week so I might actually find someone I like to talk to.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I start at 8:30am tomorrow.

I am not ready I am not ready I am not ready :afr

Bah, it's school, I'm never ready for start having work to do :lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Heck no. I was supposed to read about 1500 pages but I've done maybe a third of that.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

no i hope these last few days never end


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My first day of school begins tomorrow. I'm currently studying for an exam on Tuesday. Two more chapters to go. I was superunmotivated during my break when it came to school work. I spent tons of time online. Plus, I have to change this unmotivated thinking because assignments are due in like 4 weeks. I get much more done at school, anyways.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear school:

PLEASE BE CLOSED TOMORROW DUE TO EXCESSIVE SNOWFALL PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.

Sincerely,

Perfectionist


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Dear school:
> 
> PLEASE BE CLOSED TOMORROW DUE TO EXCESSIVE SNOWFALL PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.
> 
> ...


:lol

My area cry:cry (no chance of Snow  ):


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

My first day of classes will be on my birthday, that sucks. I wish school started a few days later so I would be at home for my birthday.


----------



## Fimbulvetr (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm ready. School starts tomorrow for me, but my classes don't start until 1pm (on purpose, to preserve my sleep schedule). My school has a nice library that I like staying in for a couple hours each day, and I generally like the classes. Besides, calculus and formal logic sound fun.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

I still have a week of break left, but I'm kind of ready to go back now. This semester should be much better than the last considering the classes I was able to get into.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. I still have one more week of freedom


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

First day was today. It was...okay. The first hour I was fine, and then I just got bored :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no i'm not ready


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm registering on the 13th, I hope I can just go into adult grade 12 but I might have to do this intake program & adult grade 10 because I only have a partial grade 10. I'm excited though, because I've been sitting in my house doing nothing this past year. Hopefully I can figure out something for presentations, which is why I quit school in the first place.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I start classes today, I have one class today Public Speaking: I am dreading this class.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

im looking forward to going back to school because i like having a more full life. during vacations im sitting at home alone doing nothing all day. at school i go to the gym, eat healthy, talk to people in classes, and feel accomplished

im not lookingforward to spending friday and saturday nights alone though. those are the worst :\


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in the dorms already, but now I am frightened out of my mind. I can't leave the room to take a shower, and I'm supposed to meet somebody in 30 minutes...what am I still doing here???


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Well... I guess I didn't go in today after all... Bad me, avoidance. 

At least I got some coursework done at home.


----------



## 88Marian (Jan 6, 2009)

No, but i'm really not ready to spend another year not studying/ wasting my life away either:| That _almost _, scares me as much as going back to uni does. Notice i said almost, but not quite..

God, don't you wish you could pause time, get 'better', turn back on time, and get the **** back on with a life living it like you're supposed to??. grrr..


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

kinda...

i do well in school, and i'm getting pretty tired of just sitting at home doing nothing...

but at the same time, i'm scared, because i know i'm not going to make friends or talk to anyone. i'm just gonna be the silent awkward girl like always. i hate it.

also, i'm taking mostly online classes this semester. i don't drive myself to school. my grandma does, and she worries about driving in bad winter weather, so i'm only taking two classes on campus. i do better in traditional classes, so i'm not really looking forward to taking three online classes.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes and no. I miss the friends I've made there, but I don't miss the immaturity of the girls who apparently have no qualms with paying $35,000 to get drunk every night (which sadly includes running through the hall, yelling, and banging on walls). Nor do I miss the cliquiness of it all.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

hell no. f school


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sort of. If I were still living on campus I'd be overjoyed, but since I'm not anymore...


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I am.
I actually can't wait. 
I feel like things will be different this time and I am excited.
Wont let SA beat me this time!


----------



## UnartfulDodger (Jan 15, 2009)

No. 

I go to school on the west coast and live on the east coast. I'm far away (and 3 hours ahead) of my few High School friends.

Also, I'm depressed, unmotivated, friendless, hate my dorm, am not getting satisfactory (for me) grades, am afraid of failure, and afraid of this sucky feeling never going away. 

I just want to stay in a comfy cocoon of blankets with my cats and never come out. I hate deadlines and house parties and the minefield that is eating in the cafeteria. 

It's too much stuff to deal with, and the urge to just shut down is huge. 

alkfhalkfhldkhf!!!!
Why are breaks so short? (srsly though, a 12 week break would probably still feel short to me)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, yeah. I wanna get my degree and get out (three years from now). Then I want to move far away to get my graduate degree in who knows what.


----------

